# 2014 Hoyt Faktor Turbo Review!



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

I thought that I would post my thoughts and findings on the new 2014 Hoyt Faktor Turbo. I ordered the bow on November 6th. I ordered a right hand, black out, #3 cam set at 28", and 55-65 lbs limbs. I was told that it would be the first of the year before I saw my bow. I actually received the bow on December 4th! A full month early! I obviously couldn't have been happier with the shipping time from Hoyt.

Finish- As I said, I ordered the bow in blackout. The finish is good, but I did find a small bubble and a couple of other small imperfections. Overall though, the bow looks really sharp. I'll apologize in advance for this terrible pic, as I didn't take the time to setup a good background.









Specs- The bow is a 55-65 lbs model and it came from the factory at 68.4 lbs. The holding weight is 16.9 lbs, which puts it right at 75% letoff. The draw length measured 1/4" long coming in at 28-1/4" and the brace height measured 5-7/8". This bow measures 33-1/16" axle to axle. The only tuning that has been done to the bow, other than paper tuning, is synching the cams. I left it at the factory settings for this review.

Feel- This area is very subjective, as feel can vary greatly between different people. I'll tell you what I think, but you'll need to check it out for yourself. The bow is pretty well balanced, but not perfect. It is just a little top heavy, and wants to tip slightly forward. Not bad, but enough for me to notice as I like a well balanced bow. The bow has the factory wood grip which looks really nice, and doesn't feel bad, but I prefer side plates. I have side plates on my other Hoyts, and this one will get a set as well. The draw cycle on this bow is very nice. I love the RKT cams of the last couple of years, but the Z5 has a better draw cycle than the RKT. After shooting this bow for a little while, I got out my Spyder Turbo, and it feels like it has a hump in it. This Z5 cam is very nice in that department. On the shot the bow is very quiet and vibration free. Just a very pleasant bow to shoot.

Tuning/Speed- I haven't done anything to this bow except paper tune and synch the cams. I wanted to do this review as the bow came in from Hoyt. I used my Easton Bow Force Mapper to check draw weight, holding weight, and to plot the DFC. I used the Easton Chrony for all speeds and used an F1 chrony on one arrow weight just to show the difference in speed between the two chrony's. I shot 3 different arrow weights 3 times each to get an average, and used On Target 2 for the IBO calculator. If you've read my posts/threads before, I'm not a big fan of IBO calculators, but everyone likes to see figured speeds, and rightfully so.

Again, specs are 28-1/4" DL, and 68.4 lbs with 16 grains on the string and the following arrow weights:









Arrow 1- 352 grains
305.9
305.5
305.9= 305.8 Avg
IBO= 335

Arrow 2- 386 grains
293.1
293.1
293.4= 293.2 avg.
IBO= 333

Arrow 3- 454 grains
272.4
272.3
272.0= 272.2
IBO= 329









These speeds seemed way slow so I shot the light weight arrow through my F1 Shooting Chrony and got an average speed of 313 fps. With this chrono it puts the IBO at around 343. For apples to apples though, I shot my Matrix and Spyder Turbo through the Easton Chrono and got an IBO of 332 with the Matrix, and an IBO of 344 on the Spyder Turbo.

What are my thoughts? I'm going to see what a normal size string and cable set will do for it. I know some others have tried it on some of the other bows and said that it doesn't gain much, but I like to try things for myself. A normal set of strings should have a finished diameter of .100"- .106" roughly, and the stock strings on this bow mic'd .115". Also, I have done no tuning except synching the cams, and that Spyder I listed above is set at 28" with a #2 cam maxed out, and this Faktor is set at 28" with the #3 cam on its shortest setting. From my experience the #2 cams at the longest setting usually put out a little better speeds than the #3 at the shortest setting.

Paper Tuning- I tuned this bow with a Carbon Express Mach 5 350 with a 75 grain tip because it put the spine just right according to OT2, and it put the weight down for my light arrow chrono speeds. I set center shot at 13/16" and nock point 1/8" high. I had to add 1.5 twists to the left yoke and take 1.5 twists out of the right yoke, and move nock point to dead level to get bullet holes. Awesome. Very minor yoke tuning, and nock level was all that I had to do to get bullet holes at every distance from 6-21 feet.

Overall I am really liking this bow, the only downfall is the speeds that I am currently getting. When I get time, I'm going to do some more tuning, install a set of custom strings, and see what I can do with this bow speed wise. Other than the speed though, I couldn't be happier with this bow.

Here is a pic of the DFC on the new Z5 cam.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nice write up.

This years Hoyt's will make spec but not blow them away like last year.

The valley is more generous, taking away some speed.


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

You can see by the draw force map that this Z5 came is a smooth shooter.


----------



## drehunter (Jul 15, 2009)

Great review!!!! He's one of the best tuners on here!


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Its slow for a bow with a brace height measured 5-7/8


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Tagged for later. Thanks, I've been waiting for such a review :thumbs_up


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

The #2 cam in the 28" draw would have picked up 6 - 8 fps.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Bowfreak said:


> The #2 cam in the 28" draw would have picked up 6 - 8 fps.


He's right...


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Someone should pay you to do a review of every bow on the market. Well done and I love the results. Bow sure does hold its speed well with a heavy arrow and less than IBO draw.


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

whack n' stack said:


> Very nice write up.
> 
> This years Hoyt's will make spec but not blow them away like last year.
> 
> The valley is more generous, taking away some speed.





drehunter said:


> Great review!!!! He's one of the best tuners on here!


Thanks guys. Don't sell yourself short drehunter!


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Doofy_13 said:


> Someone should pay you to do a review of every bow on the market. Well done and I love the results. Bow sure does hold its speed well with a heavy arrow and less than IBO draw.


I like the way you think!! Thanks!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Home from work and really enjoyed your review, very well done. I've been longing to shoot this and the F34 since they were announced.


----------



## m_carlisle (Dec 3, 2013)

awsome review... ordered my FT last week cant wait to shoot it!


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Bowfreak said:


> The #2 cam in the 28" draw would have picked up 6 - 8 fps.





bbentley392t said:


> He's right...



I mentioned that fact in the review. It has been my experience that the smaller cam is a little faster as well.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Great review! Likely one of the best I've read here lately....


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Great write-up J! You will wring some more out of her, I am confident. Get one of those Carbon Spyder 30 or 34's in, do a review and sell it to old bud on the cheap!!!


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

How would you describe the deadness of the bow on the shot (light arrow), as compared to the Obsession bows (which are dead as the come IMO)?


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

LetThemGrow said:


> Great review! Likely one of the best I've read here lately....


Thanks! Thanks for taking the time to read it.


----------



## jpd350 (Jun 9, 2012)

Great review J. Hope you can get more out of it with custom set of threads.


----------



## Pulse76 (Oct 30, 2011)

Very nice review! Interested in seeing how much more can be squeezed out of the #3 cam. I have a Faktor 34 on order in 29.5" draw. I was able to shoot the Faktor turbo at my local dealer. Thought the Z5 cam was very smooth, with more valley than my RKT.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

What speed do you think a 28.5 dl and 65# will get at ibo?


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Great write-up J! You will wring some more out of her, I am confident. Get one of those Carbon Spyder 30 or 34's in, do a review and sell it to old bud on the cheap!!!





jpd350 said:


> Great review J. Hope you can get more out of it with custom set of threads.





Pulse76 said:


> Very nice review! Interested in seeing how much more can be squeezed out of the #3 cam. I have a Faktor 34 on order in 29.5" draw. I was able to shoot the Faktor turbo at my local dealer. Thought the Z5 cam was very smooth, with more valley than my RKT.


Thanks guys. I'll see about posting an update when I put the new threads on.


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

stoz said:


> What speed do you think a 28.5 dl and 65# will get at ibo?


Based on the bow that I have, if you were dead legal with just a loop and peep on the string I'd say around 315 fps.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice job. Just the info everyone wants.


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Alpha Burnt said:


> How would you describe the deadness of the bow on the shot (light arrow), as compared to the Obsession bows (which are dead as the come IMO)?


Close. I traded my Obsession so I can't shoot them side by side, but the Hoyt is pretty dead without a stab. If you add a stab I'd say vibration would almost be nonexistent


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Excellent review!!


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Very thorough review...Looks like some good speeds too.Love the blackout as well...Good luck with it this upcoming year!


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

chirohunter73 said:


> Excellent review!!





Bryan Thacker said:


> Very thorough review...Looks like some good speeds too.Love the blackout as well...Good luck with it this upcoming year!


Thanks guys


----------



## maty (Nov 6, 2010)

Just got a turbo,really smooth draw so went up to 70# model,not as quiet as id like ,wound the limbs up ,now at 73# ,has quietened it down a bit,but still seems to be making a bit of noise,paper tuned and cams roll over the same time, what would you suggest .


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

maty said:


> Just got a turbo,really smooth draw so went up to 70# model,not as quiet as id like ,wound the limbs up ,now at 73# ,has quietened it down a bit,but still seems to be making a bit of noise,paper tuned and cams roll over the same time, what would you suggest .


Do you have a stab of any kind on it? Noise is another thing that is subjective. To me the noise that you are hearing may be a non issue, but to others it may be a deal breaker. Mine seems very quiet.

I would try a stabilizer, check the string stop and make sure that it is set at the correct position, make sure that everything is tight on the bow, and check the accessories to make sure the noise that you are hearing isn't coming from the accessories.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice review, but you should have gotten the #2 cam for 28" draw length. HUGE difference on the speed...


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

I just did a little more testing with the Faktor Turbo, and thought that I'd share. This is still with the factory strings.

I installed 28.5" mods that measured 28.625" (or 28-5/8"), and the peak weight measured 67.5 lbs. I shot a 352 grain arrow and a 454 grain arrow with the top slightly fast and the bottom slightly fast through my Easton Chrono and through the F1 Shooting Chrony. I shot with both weights, both configurations, and through both chrono's 3 times each for the avg.

Here are the numbers:
Easton Chrono with top slightly fast
352 grains- avg 312.1 IBO 337
454 grains- avg 277.6 IBO 336

Easton Chrono bottom slightly fast
352 grains- avg 310.4 IBO 335
454 grains- avg 277.1 IBO 336

F1 Shooting Chrony Top slightly fast
352 grains- avg. 321.9 IBO 347
454 grains- avg. 286.6 IBO 347

F1 Shooting Chrony with bottom slightly fast
352 grains- avg. 321.8 IBO 347
454 grains- avg 286.7 IBO 347

The shooting Chrony is a solid 10 fps faster than the Easton Chrono.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

So which chrony is it you believe is more correct then? Thats a huge span...Sounds to me lik ethe F-1 is telling more truth than that easton strap on jobby?


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

THE ELKMAN said:


> So which chrony is it you believe is more correct then? Thats a huge span...Sounds to me lik ethe F-1 is telling more truth than that easton strap on jobby?


Easton Strap on jobby? I could buy about 6 F1 chrony's for the price of the Easton Bow Force Mapping system. Lol. The F1 is more in line with the AT tuners, because I notice most of them use this Chrono or another model by the same company. This just goes to show the variances in testing equipment.


----------



## Deadeye32 (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice review AT'ers pay attention to this guy lol


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

maty said:


> Just got a turbo,really smooth draw so went up to 70# model,not as quiet as id like ,wound the limbs up ,now at 73# ,has quietened it down a bit,but still seems to be making a bit of noise,paper tuned and cams roll over the same time, what would you suggest .


The noise you're probably hearing is the cable slapping the back of the riser. Had a Hoyt dealer suggest staying away from the Turbos until they get the cable slapping the riser problem solved.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Supermag1 said:


> The noise you're probably hearing is the cable slapping the back of the riser. Had a Hoyt dealer suggest staying away from the Turbos until they get the cable slapping the riser problem solved.


I have not seen this at all and honestly don't even see how that would happen


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

The Easton is a Pact Chrono good equipment IMO



THE ELKMAN said:


> So which chrony is it you believe is more correct then? Thats a huge span...Sounds to me lik ethe F-1 is telling more truth than that easton strap on jobby?


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah. Its just not an issue with these...



Supermag1 said:


> The noise you're probably hearing is the cable slapping the back of the riser. Had a Hoyt dealer suggest staying away from the Turbos until they get the cable slapping the riser problem solved.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Good info and numbers !



WVaBuckHunter said:


> I just did a little more testing with the Faktor Turbo, and thought that I'd share. This is still with the factory strings.
> 
> I installed 28.5" mods that measured 28.625" (or 28-5/8"), and the peak weight measured 67.5 lbs. I shot a 352 grain arrow and a 454 grain arrow with the top slightly fast and the bottom slightly fast through my Easton Chrono and through the F1 Shooting Chrony. I shot with both weights, both configurations, and through both chrono's 3 times each for the avg.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice write up man:thumbs_up:thumbs_upseems Hoyt has another winning line up!

I really wish they still made the Bow Force Mapper, I loved mine until my buddy grenaded the scale through his riserukey:


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry. Thought it was something else, didnt read that it was an arrow mapping system...



WVaBuckHunter said:


> Easton Strap on jobby? I could buy about 6 F1 chrony's for the price of the Easton Bow Force Mapping system. Lol. The F1 is more in line with the AT tuners, because I notice most of them use this Chrono or another model by the same company. This just goes to show the variances in testing equipment.


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

Ah,, always great to see an unbiased honest write up. Refreshing over all the "I just go this bow, it is the best evaaaahh" reviews.

FPS measurements done they way it should be done, with full numbers and "proof". Without being lengthy in text length like I usually get when reviewing.

Regarding the Chrono speeds, well yes, this is what you usually get with Chrono's, it is hard to get them to be precise, I'd say just consider the true speed to be "in the middle". You are for this sole reason right to not put stock in IBO rating calculation.

I just disagree with your conclusion though, that the speed is as downfall. You cannot state this without shooting other 6" brace "current" speedbows. (like a Spyder Turbo, Chill R, DNA, Evo Max, Insanity, Pulse, etc) Throught the same Chrony with the same arrow. I'm glad you did include some other bows here though just for reference.

On the cable swap: Hoyt is using "higher end" BCY X-material strings this year on the high end bows right? So I'd expect that there is not point really in upgrading them, at least not to gain speed. (Unless a 452x with 8190 string set would be faster than X in general). But I'm looking forward to the update when you have swapped them out, just to confirm these thoughts.

Oh and could you tell us (by that time for instance) what the weight of the stuff on the string is? (loop, peep etc)


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

The swap will not gain speed...


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Unicron said:


> Ah,, always great to see an unbiased honest write up. Refreshing over all the "I just go this bow, it is the best evaaaahh" reviews.
> 
> FPS measurements done they way it should be done, with full numbers and "proof". Without being lengthy in text length like I usually get when reviewing.
> 
> ...


Good point about the conclusion. What I was referring to was the fact that this was the only Hoyt that I have came across over the past few years that fell a little short on IBO. Which may not be the case after all, as the F1 Chrony shows t exceeding the IBO. I did run an Insanity through the Easton Chrono yesterday, and according to the Easton Chrono it too fell way short of IBO. It has me wondering about that Easton Chrono. I'm gong to run the Spyder Turbo and the Matrix through the Easton again, and see what I get, just to double check that Chrono.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

WVaBuckHunter said:


> Good point about the conclusion. What I was referring to was the fact that this was the only Hoyt that I have came across over the past few years that fell a little short on IBO. Which may not be the case after all, as the F1 Chrony shows t exceeding the IBO. I did run an Insanity through the Easton Chrono yesterday, and according to the Easton Chrono it too fell way short of IBO. It has me wondering about that Easton Chrono. I'm gong to run the Spyder Turbo and the Matrix through the Easton again, and see what I get, just to double check that Chrono.


More than likely you are going to find that the Easton chrono is slow. Been down that road with many chronos over the years


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

VERY good, thorough review!
Thanks!


----------



## bigbuck64 (Nov 29, 2012)

I bought a faktor 30 3 weeks ago and my local dealer got a snow faktor turbo in today when i was there and yes i came home with the turbo as well i love the 30 but like the longer ata of the turbo . I shot the 30 side by side with the turbo today and tbh with these new cams i dont feel a difference in draw cycle, but it is definetely a great cam better than the rkt, even though there is a brace height difference they both draw very nice and have a nice feel at full draw little or no vibe at the shot , both bows had a 8in bstinger and qad rest and black gold ascent sight so they were setup the same both draw weights were 62 . All in all the turbo will be a great bow as the 30 and tbh idc about speeds so much cause deer dont know 8 fps difference lol


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Agreed!



ontarget7 said:


> More than likely you are going to find that the Easton chrono is slow. Been down that road with many chronos over the years


----------



## maty (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks ,i got frustrated and made a draw board , to find that my top cam was behind the bottom by a tiny bit,so now they both hit excactly same time, has made it a bit quieter, i have a stab on and 2 piece quiver as well, do you set your top cam a touch early ? I dont know why i didnt make a draw board earlier.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, as with the others who have tried, there was no speed gain with the custom set. The new set is 24 strand BCY X material, and I didn't get anything out of it. If any of you string makers need the specs for the Faktor Turbo #3 cam let me know. I gave them to Brad, so he may have passed them on to some of you.


----------



## jpd350 (Jun 9, 2012)

My chrony and the OP' s F1 chrony are usually within 1-2 fps of each other and like he stated the Easton chrony is a little slow.


----------



## treekiller22 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hell of a review my wife just bought me the new faktor turbo


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Hell of a bow!



treekiller22 said:


> Hell of a review my wife just bought me the new faktor turbo


----------



## blackhawk73 (Jan 17, 2014)

any more pics of it all set up?


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

blackhawk73 said:


> any more pics of it all set up?


I'll see about getting a couple posted. If I can remember 

I've been shooting this bow quite a bit, and have been shooting it in indoor 3D. I really like this bow. The Z5 cam is probably my favorite Hoyt cam to date. Really a great bow.


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

I bought a Faktor Turbo today and took my Invasion with me to make comparisons on the chrono. The shop set the bow up exactly like my Invasion (60lbs, #2 cam at 27") and I shot a 409 g FMJ. I was pleasantly surprised at the results. The Invasion is rated as a 343 ibo bow. The FT is 340 ibo. I shot the Invasion 3 times with the same arrow and got 357 fps. I shot the FT 3 times with the same arrow through the same chrono and was impressed with a 372 fps reading.
That's 15 fps faster with the same settings.
I checked the IBO calculator and it put me at 343 IBO. I was told by many that the Hoyts are a more efficient bow for shorter draw length archers, I'm now a believer.


----------



## Had a Hoyt (Nov 28, 2006)

Great review. Better than any magazine article I have ever read.

I have a CST. Really impressed with the bow, same cams and limbs. The I also really like the Z5 over the RKT cam. Just a pleasure to shoot this bow.


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

zmanastronomy said:


> I bought a Faktor Turbo today and took my Invasion with me to make comparisons on the chrono. The shop set the bow up exactly like my Invasion (60lbs, #2 cam at 27") and I shot a 409 g FMJ. I was pleasantly surprised at the results. The Invasion is rated as a 343 ibo bow. The FT is 340 ibo. I shot the Invasion 3 times with the same arrow and got 357 fps. I shot the FT 3 times with the same arrow through the same chrono and was impressed with a 372 fps reading.
> That's 15 fps faster with the same settings.
> I checked the IBO calculator and it put me at 343 IBO. I was told by many that the Hoyts are a more efficient bow for shorter draw length archers, I'm now a believer.


I agree that Hoyt does a really nice job of getting the most out of shorter draw lengths. Also, I think that Bowtech can be a little optimistic on their IBO's sometimes. I love Bowtech bows, and currently have a CPXL which is rated for 340 fps. I bought an Elite Energy 35 that is rated for 330 fps and it is 6 fps faster than the CPXL, and my Faktor Turbo rated for the same 340 fps is 14 fps faster than the CPXL. The only difference is that I haven't personally tuned the. CPXL as I did the others, but when I bought the CPXL, it was supposed to have been "professionally" tuned. 

Anyways, congrats on your bow and I hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

zmanastronomy said:


> I bought a Faktor Turbo today and took my Invasion with me to make comparisons on the chrono. The shop set the bow up exactly like my Invasion (60lbs, #2 cam at 27") and I shot a 409 g FMJ. I was pleasantly surprised at the results. The Invasion is rated as a 343 ibo bow. The FT is 340 ibo. I shot the Invasion 3 times with the same arrow and got 357 fps. I shot the FT 3 times with the same arrow through the same chrono and was impressed with a 372 fps reading.
> That's 15 fps faster with the same settings.
> I checked the IBO calculator and it put me at 343 IBO. I was told by many that the Hoyts are a more efficient bow for shorter draw length archers, I'm now a believer.


Just when you think you really understand what's going on, you see numbers like this..... Could someone please explain the "whats and how" these high numbers (357 and 372 fps.) numbers were achieved from 60# 27in. draw with a 400+ grain arrow? ~ I'm puzzled.


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Just when you think you really understand what's going on, you see numbers like this..... Could someone please explain the "whats and how" these high numbers (357 and 372 fps.) numbers were achieved from 60# 27in. draw with a 400+ grain arrow? ~ I'm puzzled.


It's obviously a mistake. I'm sure he meant 257 and 272.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Smooch said:


> It's obviously a mistake. I'm sure he meant 257 and 272.


"Phew", had me sweating for a moment. Occam's razor..... The simplest explanation tends to be the correct one! (Which apparently never crossed my mind.)
Thanks, I must be tired to have not assumed that.


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm sorry, yes... it's 257 and 272. Now I feel like an idiot.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Correct



Smooch said:


> It's obviously a mistake. I'm sure he meant 257 and 272.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Very cool bow, and awesome speed!



zmanastronomy said:


> I'm sorry, yes... it's 257 and 272. Now I feel like an idiot.


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

With a little more tuning, today I got 275 out of this bow. I'm very happy with my purchase. It's my first Hoyt, and I wish I hadn't of waited so long to join the family.
I shot a field round today and my numbers where as good as with my target bow. 272 on the field round with a hunting bow and fixed pin sights.
I was gap shooting and still scored a solid score. I don't really understand why this bow holds so well, but I like it.


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

Good review,,, Dang she`s pretty:wink:


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

treekiller22 said:


> Hell of a review my wife just bought me the new faktor turbo


The only thing the wife ever bought me was a expensive saddle and an X rodeo bronc and sharp spurs ! lol


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

ravensgait said:


> The only thing the wife ever bought me was a expensive saddle and an X rodeo bronc and sharp spurs ! lol


No chaps?


----------



## NW Bow Hiker (Feb 12, 2014)

zmanastronomy said:


> With a little more tuning, today I got 275 out of this bow. I'm very happy with my purchase. It's my first Hoyt, and I wish I hadn't of waited so long to join the family.
> I shot a field round today and my numbers where as good as with my target bow. 272 on the field round with a hunting bow and fixed pin sights.
> I was gap shooting and still scored a solid score. I don't really understand why this bow holds so well, but I like it.


What stab did you put on it?


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Your so silly


THE ELKMAN said:


> So which chrony is it you believe is more correct then? Thats a huge span...Sounds to me lik ethe F-1 is telling more truth than that easton strap on jobby?


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep the Easton on the money and the f1 is HOT .


WVaBuckHunter said:


> Easton Strap on jobby? I could buy about 6 F1 chrony's for the price of the Easton Bow Force Mapping system. Lol. The F1 is more in line with the AT tuners, because I notice most of them use this Chrono or another model by the same company. This just goes to show the variances in testing equipment.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah it's the carbon spider turbo with that issue.


ontarget7 said:


> I have not seen this at all and honestly don't even see how that would happen


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

NW Bow Hiker said:


> What stab did you put on it?


A Trophy Ridge 9" Static Stabilizer.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Then you got a slow CST. May want to send it to me for a tune....



0nepin said:


> Yep the Easton on the money and the f1 is HOT .


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

0nepin said:


> Yeah it's the carbon spider turbo with that issue.


Just to clarify, exactly where & how is this problem occurring? (string hitting the riser)
I can't imagine the string going far enough forward to do this. If so, I guess these Hoyt "speed-bows" (using the term loosely here) are in need of a double string-stop setup, like the Bear bows?


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Just to clarify, exactly where & how is this problem occurring? (string hitting the riser)
> I can't imagine the string going far enough forward to do this. If so, I guess these Hoyt "speed-bows" (using the term loosely here) are in need of a double string-stop setup, like the Bear bows?


 it's not the string it is the cables and they have done a fix with a little longer roller guard . Randy


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Then you got a slow CST. May want to send it to me for a tune....


I do believe the F1/ other shooting chrony's are on the hot side. I spent a little more time tuning the Faktor Turbo since this review, and it is now hitting 341 IBO through the Easton Chrono, and like 351 fps IBO through the F1. I also bought an Elite Energy 35, and through the Easton Chrono it's getting 333 IBO and through the F1 Chrono it is getting like 345 IBO.

I think it's pretty safe to say that the F1 is on the hot side.


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's some pics.
View attachment 1906422
View attachment 1906423
View attachment 1906424
View attachment 1906426
View attachment 1906427


----------



## N901 (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice looking bow! I've read a bunch on here about the Faktor Turbo and 30. Seems like the 30 will achieve different speeds based on a certain "hole".... not sure what this means. Anyway, is the turbo definitely going to be fast than a 30 at a 20" draw and 70lbs?


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

ravensgait said:


> it's not the string it is the cables and they have done a fix with a little longer roller guard . Randy


Is this update/fix something all the 2014 turbos qualify for?

@Zman: That is a very nice looking bow you've got there!


----------



## SwanyJr (May 27, 2014)

Just bought a FT, still waiting for it to ship in. Upgraded from an old Powerhawk, quite the difference! I had to upgrade the drop-away, as I was having issues with PH 29" 71# hitting the rest before it could drop fully. I need a new sight as well, looking towards the Fuse Helix Micro, but remaining open minded. Anyone shooting the Helix? Is there something better in that price range? Last time I checked, the Spott Hoggs were beyond this range. Thanks!


----------

